# Seed Purchasing?



## tomjackson420 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been looking forever and I can't find a seed company that sells seeds to Canadian residents by money order and an orderform. 
Can someone please help me out with this problem with a link to their site or possibly a link to their order form. 

Thanks for your help. 

Tom Jackson.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

tomjackson420 said:
			
		

> I've been looking forever and I can't find a seed company that sells seeds to Canadian residents by money order and an orderform.
> Can someone please help me out with this problem with a link to their site or possibly a link to their order form.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


*Whats up TJ. I'm pretty sure www.peakseeds.com  is in Canada and ship there as well. Good luck mang.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2006)

Or www.drchronic.com...plus order three strains get one free(docs strains)!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 9, 2007)

sending CASH!   Money orders can still be cancelled.  Cash can not.  I've been using SEEDBOTIQUE and sent cash with absolutely no problem.  i bought 2 strains and got one Durban Poison X Skunk #1 for FREE.


----------



## ChuckNorris (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you guys know any sites i can order seeds from to send to Michigan? thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2007)

same place!


----------



## ChuckNorris (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks alot.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Apr 5, 2007)

Use seedbay[dot]com...and send cash. I usually include an extra 2 or 3 dollars. NO PROBLEMS, and have not been burned. Good genetics, too!!

Nelson

PS:In the States


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 8, 2007)

allsalvia.co.uk for the win.   SHIP WAY FAST!  Owner says 5-7 days to usa took only 3 days.   Great service.


----------



## dursky (Apr 8, 2007)

bcseedking.com is very good


----------



## gangotri (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you guys know if any of those will ship to Brazil?


----------

